# Anger cannot be dishonest



## zachary r

Hey all. New here.  Need some help with a quote from Marcus Aurelius from 'The Meditations.'

*"Anger cannot be dishonest"*

Can someone help me with the exact Latin translation?

Many thanks!

Zach.


----------



## PacoBajito

My dear. Marcus Aurelius was a Roman emperor but he was in fact bilingual and so he wrote his stoic meditation in Greek (the original title is _eis seautòn _"to himself") so I think you should ask in the Greek forum and to look in the Greek forum resources.


----------



## zachary r

PacoBajito said:


> My dear. Marcus Aurelius was a Roman emperor but he was in fact bilingual and so he wrote his stoic meditation in Greek (the original title is _eis seautòn _"to himself") so I think you should ask in the Greek forum and to look in the Greek forum resources.



Thanks for the info. I actually found out that the quote is not even from him. Turns out there has been some mixup and it was George R. Bach that spoke that line, no M. Aurelius.

I guess I'll start a new thread with a the new phrase I need translated.

thanks again

Zach


----------



## Hamlet2508

There is a Latin translation  of the Meditations though 

as well as several quotations on anger.

*ira furore temporalis est

*regards,
hamlet


----------



## zachary r

Hamlet2508 said:


> there is a Latin translation  of the Meditations though
> 
> as well as several quotations on anger
> 
> *ira furore temporalis est
> 
> *regards,
> hamlet



Hey Hamlet,

What does your translation mean in English? Is it exactly "anger cannot be dishonest?'

Here are other translations I got from other folks. Can you let me know what you think of them?

*Ira fraudulosa esse non potest.

**ira esse perfida non potest
* 

Zach


----------



## Flaminius

"Ira furor temporalis est" means anger is a temporary rage.  This is more becoming of the Stoic emperor but may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## Hamlet2508

They don't seem Aurelian, definitely not classical Latin , but depending on what you want them for(I'm sorry if I overlooked something that's already been said) they seem adequate.*

Ira fraudulosa esse non potest.
*Anger cannot be dishonest.
*ira esse perfida non potest
* Anger cannot be treacherous.

regards,
hamlet


----------

